# Cheap Trailer idea



## coreyprashaw (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I just bought a 15 foot boat and need a trailer. I have read the harbor freight trailers are actually pretty good! Problem says it's rated for a 12-14 foot boat and 600 total pounds. My boat weighs 190, and is a foot longer. Would this be possible to rig up?


----------



## Kier (Feb 4, 2014)

Depends on how much hangs off the back and where the support hits your boat. If 1 foot hung off the back I might not worry about it. To much weight back on the axle could make it to light of tongue weight. These are my thoughts but I dont have alot expertise on the topic. I just lost my boat virginity.


----------



## coreyprashaw (Feb 5, 2014)

But what does the tongue weight matter if it is attached to the ball of my truck?


----------



## Kier (Feb 5, 2014)

I would think you would have issues if the trailer kept trying to tip back and come off the ball. I would say as long as you had 50 to 100lbs of tongue weight you would be fine.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340848#p340848 said:


> coreyprashaw » Wed Feb 05, 2014 6:20 am[/url]"]But what does the tongue weight matter if it is attached to the ball of my truck?


Not having the proper tongue weight can lead to your trailer swinging side to side enough that it can cause you to crash.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 5, 2014)

^ What he said! you want a minimum 10% of the weight to be on the tongue. Total weight 500 = tongue weight 50. You could easily extend the bunks so the transom rests on them. I think it would work seeing that you won't be over weight.


----------



## coreyprashaw (Feb 5, 2014)

What if I took like a 50 to 100 pound steel weight and welded it to the tongue of the trailer? Is it possible to have too much tongue weight?


----------



## 1957Crestliner12 (Feb 5, 2014)

There are a lot of people that buy the Harbor Freight trailers and modify them for kayak haulers and smaller jon boats.

Like most everything else that comes from Harbor Freight, it would probably work ok after some modification and "beefing up".

You'd probably want to upgrade to larger hubs and wheels right away if you go any significant distance with it.

Never dunk it at the coast or it's toast.

Rod
Oriental, NC


----------



## keelme (Feb 5, 2014)

jet ski trailers work fine sometimes u have to extend the tongue I've used them many times


----------



## coreyprashaw (Feb 5, 2014)

The problem is, I would want it to haul a BIGGER boat! I would hate to spend 3 times as much to get something of equal value.


----------



## 1957Crestliner12 (Feb 5, 2014)

The Harbor Freight trailer would work fine as long as you modify the bunks to fit your boat and don't exceed the weight rating.

Be sure to read the reviews for the item at Harbor Freight. There are a lot of good tips posted on building and modifying them there.

Would have bought one myself for use as a v-hull dolly but I live at the coast and saltwater.

Rod
Oriental, NC


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340938#p340938 said:


> coreyprashaw » Wed Feb 05, 2014 4:13 pm[/url]"]What if I took like a 50 to 100 pound steel weight and welded it to the tongue of the trailer? Is it possible to have too much tongue weight?


Yes you can have too much tongue weight. You don't want to exceed your tow vehicle's or your tow hitch's weight rating. You will need to have your boat on the trailer to know what your tongue weight is, and what you'll need to do to have it correct.
Honestly I would look for a boat trailer on craigslist.


----------



## keelme (Feb 6, 2014)

go to some of the boat shops they might have something I have a few some need work and some don't


----------



## coreyprashaw (Feb 6, 2014)

Craigslist is not an option, I've been looking for years. Just not an item found up here.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 6, 2014)

What's your location again, NY?


----------



## coreyprashaw (Feb 7, 2014)

Yup! Way upstate, 15 minutes from Canada.


----------



## nlester (Feb 8, 2014)

The boat is not the only thing that controls the tongue weight. I assume you are not going to haul the boat empty. If you decide to get the trailer, after you get the on it, get the bathroom scale out and rest the front of the trailer tongue on the scale, then load things in the boat until you get the weight on the scale where you want it. You can use your batteries, trolling motor, etc to get the weight distributed where it needs to be. Like an RV, most people tend to load too much in the back of the trailer. Put it up front to put weight on the hitch and then distribute the rest of it were it gives you the best balance for towing. 

Before you order the trailer, you need to check out this topic below.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=23554


----------



## coreyprashaw (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, I will have a bow mount, battery, all the plumbing for my livewell, and tackle will all be in the front of the boat. the only thing in the back will be the outboard.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 10, 2014)

Have tried putting a trailer wanted ad in wanted section of CL?


----------



## doc1976 (Feb 11, 2014)

I built one for a 14 ft Jon boat I had. I used the cheap small trailer from harbor freight 4X4 I think. Cost me $180 on sale I think. Extended the tongue with square tubing, custom bunks and all. Can't prove the design was perfect, but it pulled perfect. No sway at all. It was rated for way more than the boat weighed so I pulled all but one leaf from each side. Replaced hub seals with double lip and used silicone on the bearing caps to seal out the water. If anyone is interested in pics, I could probably find a few. I would guess I had around $400 in it.


----------



## Scott1298 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's a couple links the will lead to or answer some questions...

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=33200

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=23554&start=30

Cheers,


----------



## SumDumGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

@doc1976

Please post some pics.... just 'cause I like to see pictures (I know I'm not the only one).


----------



## coreyprashaw (Feb 12, 2014)

To extend the tongue do you need to weld it? or would bolts work as well?


----------



## DrNip (Feb 12, 2014)

They have bolt on swing aways but don't know about tongue extensions. I don't see why you couldn't make one. I would use grade 8 bolts. 

https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/items.asp?Cc=A%2DTONGU&Bc=&parts=Tongues+%2D+Trailer%2C+Swing+Away


----------



## doc1976 (Feb 12, 2014)

this is what I built for that 14' jon boat. the only thing I ended up changing was the bottom front support, I removed the small bunk and changed it to a small roller. I thought I had one of the trailer completely done with fenders and lights on, but I couldn't find it. Oh, and I apologize for the one with my ugly mug!


----------



## DrNip (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha very nice! You can barely see what's left of the original trailer. Only $180? You do the cutting and welding yourself? I never thought of getting the 4x4 trailer and converting it.


----------



## doc1976 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah did all the work myself. I would have built it entirely from scratch but I couldn't get the axle and spring setup and hubs wheels and tires for less that the trailer, plus I didn't have to hassle with the inspection at the DMV for a home built. I built the kit as it came, towed it down and got the tags and title done and then did the mods.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

yes, nice.... that looks really good.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 12, 2014)

That looks really good.


----------



## Darpa14 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a 14 footer. If you can find a motorcycle trailer (mine was originally built to haul 3) those work well also. You have to extend the tongue several feet to make it comfortable for loading and unloading. We welded a tower a couple of feet behind the hitch to hold the winch. I flipped the center wheel channel around so it extends forward from the two outer ones. Then I put 4X4s in the wheel channels and use the plastic skids on top. The front is supported by one of those v shaped bow blocks. If I had it to do all over again, I'd extend it another couple of feet.


----------

